# Seat covers and roof racks



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone please list a few other places (besides Yellow Hat, ACE, the car dealership) where we can get some seat covers and roof racks for a Pajero?

Thanks


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

BMW Street in Sharjah and that place near Hayat Regency Hotel in Deira


----------

